# under medicated?



## tayah20 (Aug 9, 2003)

I've been reading in some of the posts that some people take laxatives, enema's etc. before a colonoscopy. My doctor has only told me to take 1 1/2 oz. of Fleet Phospho-Soda the evening before and 1 1/2 oz. of Fleet Phospho-Soda the morning of. Compared to everyone else, this seems minimal. Is this going to be enough?


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

do you mean 1 1/2 liters? because 1 1/2 oz is about one sip... lolKate


----------



## tayah20 (Aug 9, 2003)

No, it says to mix 1 1/2 fl. oz. (3 tablespoonfuls) to 1/2 glass (4 fl. oz.) of "clear liquid", then folow with a full glass of water. Does this sound wrong?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

Most of the time, the prep perscribed is overkill..much more than is needed. So I wouldnt worry.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

don't worry. you're taking the right amount. that's exactly what i took for my prep one year ago. it will work. be glad this is the prep you have to take. the other prep is either huge horse pills (20+) or a gallon of yick!!! This way, you can get it down and done with faster. Put it in the fridge a day or two prior to the prep day. take it with gingerale. good luck. email me if you need any advice or questions answered.


----------



## tayah20 (Aug 9, 2003)

Thank You So Much!! You have relieve SOME of my anxiety about the test.


----------

